# NSW - Mid coast - Winter Snapper season 2014



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Was planning to catch the last of the pelagic, but the water was to could, bait to hard to find, nothing showed up on the sounder, so Saturday was one huge 8 hour donut.
So on Sunday, tried again. Went to the local spot, got some bait and was trailing from 6:30 until 8, it was bang zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz on, just to find a 12- 13kg Mac tuna. Trawled again until 10. 
I had to be off the water by 1pm, before heading home, so decided to change tactics.
Got the SP out, and starter working them hard. Got a 6-8 Mac T around the 2-3kg mark.
At 11.55, bang, it on , line pouring of the reel, head shaking, stay calm, not too much pressure&#8230;&#8230;.and not to long and it was yak sided.
The weekend was worth the effort.
SAS 15lb braid, 20lb leader, 40m of water, Gulp nuclear chicken 4'' SP with a Black magic 5/0 hook


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Fantastic fish Louis, well done on the perseverance.
!3kg of MT would have given you a good run too. Were you with Grant for some of it ? haven't heard from him in a while.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Unfortunately Grant had other commitments that weekend. 
But we were very active catching the usual&#8230;..we gave everyone a break! (Reading the Marlin, spotty, Spanish, Mahi-Mahi stories)&#8230;.We caught twice as much than last year, and a new PM for me as well - A Wahoooooooo


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Clicked on this trip report and said OH F%RK!!! That's an absolute monster Snapper

Size and weight please ?

And now a Wahoo

Well done.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

We don't need a break from those reports Louis, you guys are the NSW rep team and without it the northern boys feels lonely.
That hoo must have gone like a freight train.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

What a snapper :shock: and what a bump on his head


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Well done Louis, go the hoo and snaps.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Mate...thats a snapper!


----------



## Yakkamat (Nov 13, 2012)

I've got to stop reading these trip reports. Makes me realise how crap a fisherman I am. That is a magnificent snapper. Bet it tasted good too.


----------



## bluepoles (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Lois
Massive Snapper, can't believe my eyes, thats huge!
I'm the fulla who chatted with you last week, you gave me a tip about washing down my Blue Outfitter
Hope to catch up again, I now have a Tarpon 120 but I need some practice as I feel like im gonna fall off the bloody thing!
Might have to drop a few kilo's
Cheers
Bazza


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Go Loius! Monster Red....over a metre? 

Water too cold and you get a wahoo? :shock:


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Wow Louis,
I have high expectations when opening trip reports from you and Grant and you blow them away every time.
Great reward for great effort.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow! Louis, that one honker snapper!

Well done!

Jimbo


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Geez you kept the WaHOOO a secret. Nice effort mate.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Daaaaaaaamn!^3


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Fantastic, well done on the PB!


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Onya Louis, amazing fishing!

What's a "PM"? Is that when you catch a fish that looks like you?


----------

